# CUSCO FROM THE AIR



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Bueno pasemos de pagina para el epilogo del thread ==>


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

editado


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Landing in Cusco!!! ... asi despido este thread con esta foto final










135 fotos posteadas... saludos!!!
​


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Un excelente thread, ¡Gracias por traer tantas buenas fotos!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

roberto_vp said:


> Un excelente thread, ¡Gracias por traer tantas buenas fotos!


gracias Roberto Buena voz

kay:kay:


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Muy buen recorrido felicitaciones al autor de las fotos y a ti Koko por el trabajo impecable en la cobertura aerea de la region Kusco.


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

un gran final...


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

muchaa gracias koko por mostrarnos tantas fotos nunca antes vistas..


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Muy bonito el Salkantay.


----------



## marroncito_cusco (Aug 31, 2009)

recien vi esto, buenismas fotos Koko


----------

